# Boilbrew



## chipbutty (Sep 16, 2011)

This is a very interesting and bare bones brewer. It looks well suited to the longer brew times many of us do in the French Press.

Boilbrew


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

Interesting. The reviews on Amazon seem way too enthusiastic - but are any reviews these days genuine. And how do you clean it?!


----------



## chipbutty (Sep 16, 2011)

I know what you mean about the reviews but it's very easy to see the intention of the design and I can't see why it wouldn't work very well. Cleaning would be pretty much like cleaning the bottom glass on a syphon. Fill with water, cover with hand and shake. Very easy. In fact, the designer has a video here showing cleaning.

I'll get one and report back!


----------



## Drewster (Dec 1, 2013)

So to make coffee (presumably without a mug full of grounds)

a) Chuck in coffee

b) Pour in water

c) Shake

d) Pour out (crystal clear coffee?????)

To clean the flask:

a) Pour in water

b) Shake

c) Pour out (clearing out all grounds?????)

Errrrrrr......


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

Drewster said:


> So to make coffee (presumably without a mug full of grounds)
> 
> a) Chuck in coffee
> 
> ...


Between C & D in making coffee is leave to settle.

C in washing is more like up ending the flask when grounds are still in suspension instead of the gentlepour you want for the coffee.


----------



## Drewster (Dec 1, 2013)

ashcroc said:


> Between C & D in making coffee is leave to settle.
> 
> C in washing is more like up ending the flask when grounds are still in suspension instead of the gentlepour you want for the coffee.


.....which is the same for absolutely any vessel you might brew coffee in.

You could just brew in a mug... leave to settle and then just drink the top.....

I use a Sowden and French press both of which do the same thing....

I would say that both have handles... so any shaking required won't result in burnt fingers...

The closed neck flask shape is always a b*gger to clean.... Syphons etc look lovely when shiny and clean but are a ball ache


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

Drewster said:


> .....which is the same for absolutely any vessel you might brew coffee in.
> 
> You could just brew in a mug... leave to settle and then just drink the top.....
> 
> ...


Looks like the neck is covered by a silicon/rubber sleve so shouldn't burn too much. Find the best way of cleaning my syphon when oils build up is soaking with puly caff.


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

ashcroc said:


> Looks like the neck is covered by a silicon/rubber sleve so shouldn't burn too much. Find the best way of cleaning my syphon when oils build up is soaking with puly caff.


I suppose one could always try all this theory out with a far cheaper option:

https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/7/71/Mateus-CTH.JPG

The bottle may shatter with hot water, but at least you didn't spend GBP 20 on a potential ornament.


----------



## chipbutty (Sep 16, 2011)

I find them pretty easy to keep clean really. Usually a drop of washing up liquid and a shake. Bottle brush if needed. Comes up nice and clean.



Drewster said:


> Syphons etc look lovely when shiny and clean but are a ball ache


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

chipbutty said:


> I find them pretty easy to keep clean really. Usually a drop of washing up liquid and a shake. Bottle brush if needed. Comes up nice and clean.


I don't think washing up liquid dissolved coffee oils. Pully or equivalent would be better.


----------



## chipbutty (Sep 16, 2011)

If depends how quickly you clean up afterwards. Leave it too long and you have problems. My siphon always comes up perfectly clean.



MediumRoastSteam said:


> I don't think washing up liquid dissolved coffee oils. Pully or equivalent would be better.


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

chipbutty said:


> If depends how quickly you clean up afterwards. Leave it too long and you have problems. My siphon always comes up perfectly clean.


Makes sense. I used to take a flask with coffee to work and after one week it was very hard to clean - the only way being Puly Caf or something like that.


----------



## Boilbrew (Mar 6, 2019)

Hi ! Cool that you have already found and added our video ! It's no Quentin Tarantino production, but hey, we all got to start somewhere right ! xD ..and yes, that's me in that video ! ;P Patrick


----------



## chipbutty (Sep 16, 2011)

The Hoff reviews the Boilbrew


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

chipbutty said:


> The Hoff reviews the Boilbrew


Nice review.

Looks like it could benefit from a funnel to put the coffee & water in.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

@Boilbrew note the recipe


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Has anyone else tried one of these yet? I quite fancy a shot and on Amazon at £20.99 it will not break the bank. I wonder since they have gone quiet, if they are making any of the changes suggested by others


----------



## HBLP (Sep 23, 2018)

dfk41 said:


> Has anyone else tried one of these yet? I quite fancy a shot and on Amazon at £20.99 it will not break the bank. I wonder since they have gone quiet, if they are making any of the changes suggested by others


I saw them writing on James Hoffmann's review video that they are planning to include a little scoop with a spout or something like that - and that they would also ship out to existing owners. Seems like a bit of a shit solution personally (I'd much rather a funnel) but yeah. Also said something about potentially including an extra filter you can pour through, that they'd also send out free to existing owners.

They also said they've made a 1000ml one, but it's not ready for launching yet.


----------



## MartinB (May 8, 2011)

Just buy a Florence flask on eBay for a tenner!


----------



## Rob1 (Apr 9, 2015)

It's a Florence flask....It's just branded.

How is a 1000ml Florence Flask "not ready to launch"?

If they had them made with a double wall for insulation they'd (probably) have invented something to justify the extra cost. I guess the bit of insulation around the neck is worth something, though you could do it yourself for pennies.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

It is just a .......never mind someone having to have had the idea, then spent time on r & r, then coming up with the marketing etc etc. I think the product might appear to be just a ....... but the owners seem to be going back to the drawing board a little to get over some of the issues raised. if they do, it will not just a Florence flask with branding, but a viable coffee brewing solution, so before you all shoot it down, give it a chance. After all, is virtually every coffee machine and grinder not just a copy of someone else's idea?


----------



## Boilbrew (Mar 6, 2019)

Hey guys ! Long time no see !
As @dfk41 mentioned, we stepped back to the drawing board, to address some challenging feedback. Nevertheless, it was amazing that James Hoffmann suddenly did a product review of Boilbrew on his YouTube Channel. It gave us valuable feedback, and if we had any doubts about the need for improvements before the review, we defiantly didn't have any doubts after reading though the comments !? At that point, we decided to pull Boilbrew from the market, since we didn't want to sell a product we knew we could improve !

Yesterday we relaunched via Instagram, Amazon UK, and Boilbrew.com !

*Boilbrew 2.0 !*


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Nice improvements , good luck with your venture


----------



## jlarkin (Apr 26, 2015)

Looks nice!

How fine is the metal filter (not that I'd understand a numeric value for the size of holes, but I can't quite tell what they're like) ?


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

So I'm guessing it now works like a Sowden except the coffee goes outside the filter rather then inside it?

How about fitting the filter, putting the coffee inside it and then adding water? When brewed, remove the filter and wash out?


----------



## Boilbrew (Mar 6, 2019)

Thanks guys ! @jlarkin The filter has a micron of 100, which equals 0.1mm, so it's very fine.

@RhysYes let the coffee brew freely in the brewing flask, and filter out the grounds though the filter when pouring. You can also use it for tea, adding the tea in the filter itself and use it as a infuser, and remove it when you feel its done. For coffee, the size of the filter is a little bit small for a pour over method. Mixing the coffee directly into the flask, gives it more space and a more evenly soak. ?


----------

